# A Game



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Just a bit of fun for a Friday afternoon so no prize for getting the answer 

... but there`s something on ebay which I absolutely *must* have :drool:

Knowing my interests can anyone find the listing? :wink2:


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

given your advancing years could it be this?


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

gaz64 said:


> given your advancing years could it be this?


I'd have them - I've always wanted Kylie round my tackle!


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Well, this would be my guess...

My link

If I'm right can I have one of your unused Services? Oh, go on! I'll never be buying one - that dispatch rider is over Â£60 with 2 days still left. And, once again, may I say it's your fault...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

gaz64 said:


> given your advancing years could it be this?


Cheeky bugger







:lol:

BTW I won`t be giving the answer to my question until later :wink2:


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Is it this for the man who doesn't know which is better cats or cheese?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/FAB-RARE-SylvaC-Cat-and-Mouse-Cheese-Dish-4525-MINT-/230556556669?pt=UK_PotteryPorcelain_Glass_PotteryPorcelain_China_SM&hash=item35ae3ddd7d


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Must have or need...?


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Well, there's at least three I reckon you'd be after - but must have? :to_become_senile:

and there's no clocks listed I can see ~~ :lol:

h34r:

EDIT - and Abington L - there's a couple of "rarer" 'uns than Despatch Riders.


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

mel said:


> Well, there's at least three I reckon you'd be after - but must have? :to_become_senile:
> 
> and there's no clocks listed I can see ~~ :lol:
> 
> ...


I know Mel, oh I know... two years ago you could've picked up the Despatch Rider for Â£30 though. Then Mr Mac got involved







and look where we are now.

Anyway, I was clearly wrong with my initial guess (maybe). I know that Mac is secretly an admirer of these so I'll go for one as my second guess...


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

BlueKnight said:


> Must have or need...?


Perhaps, if he's planning on stealing the item in question.  :lol:

He just needs these to complete the disguise. Link 

Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I know it's not the Dispatch Rider... :dntknw:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

I cant seem to find the listing for blow up rubber dollies Mach. :man_in_love:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Yer bunch o mad buggers









Ok, so the winner is....



AbingtonLad said:


> Well, this would be my guess...
> 
> My link


The seller`s got the date wrong, it`s more likely circa mid/late 1930s, but how can I resist? :huh: 

Oh & if anyone thinks what I think they might be thinking, *DON`T!!!!!*







:dwarf: :butcher: 



> If I'm right can I have one of your unused Services? Oh, go on!


*No!!* :tease: :rofl:



> I'll never be buying one - that dispatch rider is over Â£60 with 2 days still left.


You`ll kick yourself later when they outstrip Rolex Comex Divers :crybaby: :lol:



> And, once again, may I say it's your fault...


It`s a dirty job but someone has to do it


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I'll pledge a tenner above what your max bid is Mac, to help make sure you win  ( if it goes for less than your max then you dont get my tenner  )


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> I'll pledge a tenner above what your max bid is Mac, to help make sure you win  ( if it goes for less than your max then you dont get my tenner  )


What a pal :friends:


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

jasonm said:


> I'll pledge a tenner above what your max bid is Mac, to help make sure you win  ( if it goes for less than your max then you dont get my tenner  )


Nice one Jason. Mach, you've helped me out a few times so I'll add another tenner on top of Jase's.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

tall_tim said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > I'll pledge a tenner above what your max bid is Mac, to help make sure you win  ( if it goes for less than your max then you dont get my tenner  )
> ...


 Cheers :thumbup: I`m all embaressed now :blush2:

I`m off to have my tea before I come over all unneccessary :blush:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Dont be, you'l get the job of scanning the pages to post on the forum......


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

h34r: Snipe set


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Good job I like you Jason - or I might be tempted to bid just to ~~~~ :to_become_senile:

I did think about that Mach, but thought you already had it? Obviously not! There's a THAMES kicking about as well!


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey Jason, that tenner should be mine as I guessed right!

Give it to me and I'll pass it on to Mac, to add to his bid :blink:

You'd better get it now Mac, we all want to see the 'adverts'. They will be absolutely fabulous, I've no doubt! (Mustachioed chaps, leather coats, old motorbikes... err, it's all starting to sound a bit camp!)


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Dont be, you'll get the job of scanning the pages to post on the forum......


Gladly :thumbup:



mutley said:


> h34r: Snipe set


*Hmmmm* :disgust: I`m not going to have make a 3AM suprise call on you am I Mutley ? :assassin: :lol:



mel said:


> Good job I like you Jason - or I might be tempted to bid just to ~~~~ :to_become_senile:
> 
> I did think about that Mach, but thought you already had it? Obviously not! There's a THAMES kicking about as well!


I`d seen the Thames Mel, I do a search every day on the bay for Services so nothing gets passed me 



AbingtonLad said:


> You'd better get it now Mac, we all want to see the 'adverts'. They will be absolutely fabulous, I've no doubt! (Mustachioed chaps, leather coats, old motorbikes... err, it's all starting to sound a bit camp!)


Hopefully we shall all soon see


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

Mac, is that Jimmy Guthrie on the front?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

stevieb said:


> Mac, is that Jimmy Guthrie on the front?


I don`t know, it could be :dntknw: I`ll let you know when (if) I get the catalogue :wink2:


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks and good luck.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

WOO HOO!! I WON IT!!! :yahoo:

& for the starting bid :clap:

Thanks to all those who pledged money in case I needed it :notworthy: I`m glad I didn`t have to take you up on the offers  :rltb:

I am a little disappointed to have been outbid on this rare French Made `Ontime`, if by chance the person who won it is a forum member, let me know if you decide to sell :wink2:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Congrats Mach!!

Now we want it scanned and posted


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Kutusov said:


> Congrats Mach!!
> 
> Now we want it scanned and posted


As soon as it arrives


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice one Mac...... I was watching the last few seconds  Hoping that there were no power cuts in Leicester!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Nice one Mac...... I was watching the last few seconds  Hoping that there were no power cuts in Leicester!


:lol: thankfully no one else was interested in bidding on it :sweatdrop:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

It`s arrived & all I can say is *WOW!!!* :yahoo:

I`ll get the scans posted in a separate thread later* :thumbup:

*actually, thinking about it that may not be such a good idea  it might just encourage others to bid on Services that I want :disgust:


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

Nice one


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> *actually, thinking about it that may not be such a good idea  it might just encourage others to bid on Services that I want :disgust:


Ahhhh, c'mon... :thumbsdown:


----------

